# technical help?



## carob

Hi everyone. 

I'm at 7th Grade Trinity level (not as good as loads of people here) and I keep having the same problem. Whenever I'm playing a piece, my left hand is always much louder than my right. it might be because I'm naturally left-handed, but it's becoming really really bad.  Also, I find trouble in playing very softly. Mainly because of above, but also because i try to press down as lightly as i can, and sometimes i end up not making the sound at all because i press too lightly, if that makes sense. I have trouble in lifts of the hand (esp. if it's a short lift and a note pretty much straight after as it ends up being accented).

Sorry, there are a ton of problems here. It's just when I get older and start practicing pieces like Chopin's nocturnes or piano concertos which require a lot of technical skill, I really don't want to massacre it.

Advice and exercises would be greatly appreciated, but please don't recommend books as I live about 2 hours from anywhere I can buy music books. 

Thank you for reading.


----------



## JSK

Well, one thing that helps me with this voicing stuff is to decide what musical lines are the most important and concentrating mentally on these lines while playing. In your case, you should be thinking about the right hand melodies more. If you think too much about making the left hand quieter, you might end up sacrificing the right hand as well because you won't be focusing on it. I hope this makes sense. If it does, I hope it helps you. Best of luck!


----------



## carob

Thanks for the advice!


----------



## Rasa

Sing the important lines along.


----------

